# A small commision for piano solo



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I was asked to write something as an exam piece for 6-8 yr old, have at it.



included the midi. If I sightread now, my neighbours will call the police


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice balance to the piece.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Gonna read over it, I'll try to record it but I can't guarantee good quality as my mic is pathetic.


Edit:
I really love this little piece. But it think it would be more consistent with the harmonic language to change the C at the end of bars 7 and 23 to a D. Just a suggestion, it clashes less and resolves well. You'll end up with what amounts to a strong cadence, C, F maj7, G, C-F-C , rather than C, Fmaj7, C maj 7, C-F-C.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I quite like it, even the little clashes like the one between the B and C at the end.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, this is quite cool. Generally I enjoyed it. 

But I have to admit not really enjoying the clashes at the end allthough I myself often go for it when composing. I don't know why. Somehow the listener, in that case me, just does not get what one wants when listening to it. This can be good or bad. Depends how you like it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow that was very good. Clap clap


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Rasa,

Very nicely done ... I like the dissonance between the B and C as it gives this little piece lots of character. Well done


----------



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

This feels like a weird to have comments on the compositions by someone way more knowledgeable than myself, but I got this idea: maybe the whole middle section could be transposed a pure fourth downwards (or a fifth upwards)? That way it would start where section a ended (on a C) and end on the dominant (G major), making a suction towards the return of theme a. 

Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like an improvenent.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Rasa said:


> I was asked to write something as an exam piece for 6-8 yr old, have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> included the midi. If I sightread now, my neighbours will call the police


Lovely. I do enjoy the mild dissonances and those stacked fourth chords adds an interesting flavour. _Bravo!_ Reminds me a bit like something from Stravinsky's Eight Instrumental Miniatures.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Now some time has passed I'd like to mention I really started loving it.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2010)

Charming little piece - dissonances and all.

Ernie


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

skrjablin said:


> This feels like a weird to have comments on the compositions by someone way more knowledgeable than myself, but I got this idea: maybe the whole middle section could be transposed a pure fourth downwards (or a fifth upwards)? That way it would start where section a ended (on a C) and end on the dominant (G major), making a suction towards the return of theme a.
> 
> Hmmmmmm..........


Yep, didn't think of it.

Turns out barely any beginner can play this. Music school levels have gone down since my day


----------

